# 1x Hawke Scope + Vortek LDR = I'm psyched



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Two years ago I helped a young man who returned from Afganistan, where he was an Army sniper, get into elk archery.He also got a muzzy deer tag and I told him I'd let him use one of mine to see if he enjoyed it.So I laid out my two muzzys:

1) My "kit made" .54 cal Thompson Renegade, 1x Swift Scope, that likes to shoot 425 grain Buffalo Bullets (no longer in production) behind 90gr of Pyrodex.
Or
2) My .45 cal Thompson Omega, Red Dot optics, set up to to shoot 275 grain copper Aerotip Powerbelts behind 150 gr of Tripple Seven pellets.

Which one would you choose? Long story short, he killed his first buck with the Omega and I didn't have the heart to take the gun back = good news for him.

The good news for me is I got to start researching a new set-up.I really like to do research.Here's what I finally have laying out in front of me.

The gun
.50 cal Traditions Vortek LDR (Long Distance Rifle).Back in the day Traditions did not have a great reputation. However, the clincher for me is it has the longest barrel I could find: 30".I like to think it will give me as complete powder burn as possible with mag charges. The reviews like the gun and said it has great balance. Balance is a concern with long barrels (I always thought the Omega was a little front end heavy) and I have to agree that it feels really nice coming to the shoulder.

On to the optics.
I researched every 1x scope and a lot of red dots.
Nikon, Traditions, TC, Vortex, Leupold, etc.
I was ready to buy the Vortex when I ran across Hawke Opitics. Hawke is a British company well established in Europe and breaking into the US. They manufacture a 1x32 scope with a SR (Special Reticle).I t has both a glass etched reticle and red/green light: cross hairs work with the power/light on or off. The cross hairs are unique and are also quite thin - a concern raised about Vortex and Nikon. 

I couldn't find a local dealer so I ordered one on line.It arrived yesterday and I'm impressed at first handling.Feels really solid, comes with bases and lense covers.It is made in China&#8230;

http://www.hawkeoptics.com/hawke-xb-crossbow-scope-1x32-sr.html

Sounds like I work for Hawke but if you are in in the market for a muzzy scope you might want to look at this one.

So now I'm excited take it to the range and see if my set up is any good.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So, how much are you into the setup? I'm in the market for a new setup myself.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Hawke is a good brand, they sponsor our predator hunting and I cant complain about any of there products.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

This scope was one I found in my search as well. Unfortunately at the time there was next to nothing about it that I could find online. Like you mentioned, it has a lot of features that I thought were great. My biggest question, was can it handle the recoil? At the time it was advertised as a 'crossbow' scope.
I look forward to the review of it after some range time! I might consider one for one of my other rigs.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

justismi28 said:


> This scope was one I found in my search as well. Unfortunately at the time there was next to nothing about it that I could find online. Like you mentioned, it has a lot of features that I thought were great. My biggest question, was can it handle the recoil? At the time it was advertised as a 'crossbow' scope.
> I look forward to the review of it after some range time! I might consider one for one of my other rigs.


How does it shoot?

I bought a traditions entry level rifle a few years back and I'm looking to upgrade to a big boy gun.

I would be interested in your review.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> So, how much are you into the setup? I'm in the market for a new setup myself.


I'm kind of a cheap SOB so I balance price and quality 
- that's why I took the risk and didn't go with Thompson this time although I'm a big fan.
I also like to check new things out
- that's why I tried the Hawke

Vortek on sale at Cabela's ---- $359
Scope on Amazon ------------ $106
Traditions scope base --------- $ 15

Accessories -------------------- $$$$$$$ Bottomless pit

Smile on my face ------------- Priceless (couldn't help myself)


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> How does it shoot?
> 
> I bought a traditions entry level rifle a few years back and I'm looking to upgrade to a big boy gun.
> 
> I would be interested in your review.


I didn't end up purchasing this scope simply from a lack of reviews and personal knowledge of the brand.

I instead ended up going with a KonusPro 1x32. I was able to find some good information on it online, and have been extremely pleased with it.

If this Hawke one can hold up to a ml type, it would become very tempting.

I also want to know how the edge to edge clarity is? A lot of the 1x32's I've looked through have some slight distortion on the edges.


----------

